# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado - Ταξίδι στη Μαδρίτη

## orion

Ήθελα να μοιραστώ και μαζί σας μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά με ένα βίντεο που έφτιαξα, μερικές από τις στιγμές που έζησα πρόσφατα στην "Φωλιά του Timbrado" στη Μαδρίτη. Γνώρισα πολλούς εκτροφείς, κριτές και παράλληλα έζησα μια μοναδική εμπειρία στον ίσως σημαντικότερο διαγωνισμό Timbrado της Ισπανίας με πάνω από 650 πουλιά στο Villaverde. Μια γλυκιά γεύση, νέες γνώσεις, νέες φιλίες και κάποια καλά πουλάκια στις αποσκευές ήταν το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του ταξιδιού.
Το ταξίδι είχε ομαδικό χαρακτήρα άσχετα που πήγα μόνος μου!!!




http://studio.stupeflix.com/v/Rqh5vP6e9P/?autoplay=1

----------


## ninos

Χρήστο ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τις όμορφες αυτές στιγμές. Πάντα γεροί και δυνατοί οι νέοι τραγουδιστές σου !!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο video! σε ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας. 

Να χαιρεσαι!!!!! τους νεους σου τενορους. να ειναι παντα γεροι και δυνατοι.

----------


## anonymous

Πολυ ωραια εμπειρια!
Παντα τετοια!
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα "απογειωσεις" συντομα την εκτροφη σου με τις ενεργειες σου.
Περιμενω να μοιραστεις μαζι μας και τα "μυστικα" που εμαθες εκει  :winky:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Aυτα είναι Χρήστο,
κανένα κοντινό πλάνο στις ταΐστρες δεν πήρες παλικάρι μου να αρχίσουμε την φαγωμάρα :Fighting0029: .

----------


## lee

αντε και του χρονου να το κανουμε συλογικα το ταξιδι 
καλη  συνεχεια!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Χρήστο πραγματικά χαίρομαι με τη χαρά σου, που μπόρεσες να πραγματοποιήσεις ένα όνειρό σου όπως λες.
Δεν υπάρχει ωραιότερο πραγμα στο κόσμο από το να πραγματοποιούνται ευχές και όνειρα.
Σε ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες αυτές τις στιγμές που ήταν πολύ όμορφες. 
Καλή συνέχεια στο όνειρό σου !!!!

----------


## panos70

Xρηστο ευχαριστουμε που μοιραστικες μαζι μας τις στιγμες που εζησες στην Ισπανια και τις εμπειριες που αποκομισες απο τους εκει ετροφεις ,και το σημαντικοτερο το οτι γυρισες με πολυ καλα πουλια και εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Χρηστο, ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μου!!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια.... *τα λογία για τέτοια παιδιά είναι ... "λίγα"*

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, που _σίγουρα είναι μπροστά.!!!_

----------


## jk21

*Χρηστο ομορφες στιγμες που σου ευχομαι παντα να δινεις την ευκαιρια στον εαυτο του να ζει ! 

κατα τα αλλα ... απλα σταθερος στην πορεια του !

Μέλος του μήνα Νοεμβρίου 2012*






> *
> Νοέμβριος ! μήνας στον οποίο οι σύλλογοι των οργανωμένων εκτροφέων πτηνών συντροφιάς, ξεκινούν την πραγματοποίηση των ετήσιων διαγωνισμών τους ! Αυτόν τον μήνα διαλέξαμε ένα μέλος μας και παράλληλα μέλος συλλόγου του καναρινιού φωνής Τιμπράντο , με εμφανή την όρεξη να μάθει όσο γίνεται περισσότερα , για το καλό των πουλιών του ,αλλα και την καλύτερη εκπαίδευση τους .... το διαλέξαμε όμως κυρίως γιατί αυτή την γνώση ,μας έχει δείξει εμπρακτα και επανελλημένα ,ότι θέλει να την μοιραστεί και να βοηθήσει νέους χομπίστες ή και οργανωμένους εκτροφείς ,να την κάνουν και αυτοί κτήμα τους .Δείχνοντας το δρόμο που πρέπει οι σύλλογοι και οι νέοι εκτροφείς να ακολουθήσουν ,αν θέλουν πραγματικά το χόμπι και η ορνιθοκουλτούρα στον τόπο μας να πάνε μπροστά ! Σας παρουσιάζουμε το μέλος μας και λάτρη του ισπανού τενόρου , τον Χρήστο τον* orion *:*






> ο Χρηστος ειναι αυτο που θελω να βλεπω σε καθε νεο παιδι που αποφασιζει να ασχοληθει ,οργανωμενα με την εκτροφη ενος ειδους πουλιου .Τετοιοι εκτροφεις ,μπορουν μεσα απο τους συλλογους να αλλαξουν την ορνιθοκουλτουρα στον τοπο μας ! αρκει να γινουν η πλειοψηφια μεσα σε αυτους ! μπραβο σε ενα μελος μας που το education is the key ειναι βιωμα για αυτον !ευχαριστουμε για την πλουσια αρθρογραφια σου και ειδικα την εξειδικευμενη πανω στον ισπανο τενορο ! μακαρι να εχεις και αλλους μιμητες ,για ενα πουλι που ο κοσμος ζητα να μαθει ολονενα και περισσοτερα !

----------


## geog87

Χρησταρα πολυ ομορφες εικονες!!!μπραβο!!!!!!!!και του χρονου ευχομαι!!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Χρησταρα σε ευχαριστουμε που μοιραστηκες αυτες τις ομορφες στιγμες μαζι μας!!!
καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## vag21

μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις.

πολλες εικονες χιλιαδες λεξεις.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολύ καλό ταξίδι Χρήστο , πιστεύω έμεινες άφωνος μέσα στην αίθουσα με τα πουλιά ....Φοβερόοοοοοο...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ενα τεράστιο ..."μπράβο" και από μένα.

Αυτές οι κινήσεις...η πίστη....η αγάπη....η αφοσίωση στα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά δείχνουν πόσο αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις.

Και αποδεικνύεται ακόμα μία φορά πως δεν είναι τυχαίο πως βρίσκεσαι στην "ελίτ" της ελληνικής ορνιθοκουλτούρας στην Ελλάδα. (μη γελάς ------> Σε βλέπω) :Stick Out Tongue: 

Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

Ο φίλος σου....Ο ΑΓΡΙΟΣ   :Fighting0029:

----------


## yannis37

Χρήστο, πολύ καλή κίνηση έκανες, μπράβο!!!! ......και καταπληκτική παρουσίαση!

----------


## orion

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ... εύχομαι όλοι να καταφέρουν να κάνουν πράξη κάθε επιθυμία τους!!! να είστε όλοι καλά  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Σου ευχομαι παντα να κανεις αυτο που πραγματικα θελεις...συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## θωμας

εξαιρετικα , και τα καλυτερα ερχονται  :Party0024:

----------


## antonispahn

Χριστο να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια και καλους απογονους, οδικως πηγες Μαδριτη΄?

----------


## orion

> Χριστο να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια και καλους απογονους, οδικως πηγες Μαδριτη΄?


με αεροπλάνο  :winky:

----------


## antonispahn

> με αεροπλάνο


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τι διαδικασία ακολούθησες για να φέρεις αεροπορικώς τα πουλια Ελλάδα. ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## manos 9

χρηστο μπραβο σου παντα τετοια και μακρι παντα να μπορεις να πηγενεις.τελειοι οι τενοροι σου αλλα πιο τελεια οι ανθρωποι και οι γνωσεις που πηρες απο τοσους μεγαλους εκτροφεις.

----------


## orion

> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τι διαδικασία ακολούθησες για να φέρεις αεροπορικώς τα πουλια Ελλάδα. ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


α) συνεννόηση με την αεροπορική από πριν
β) χαρτί κτηνιάτρου
γ) κατάλληλο κλουβί (σαρμας κλπ) μεταφοράς με τροφή και νερό

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> β) χαρτί κτηνιάτρου


Εμένα αυτό δεν μου το ζήτησαν ποτέ...


Ο φίλος σου .....................Ο ΑΓΡΙΟΣ   :Fighting0029:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Οικονομικη επιβαρυνση επιπλέον ειχες για τα πουλια που μετεφερες Χρηστο?
Επισης υπηρχε "πλαφον" απ την αεροπορικη για το ποσα πουλια θα εφερνες?

Υ.Γ/ Η κινηση σου δειχνει ζηλο και ορεξη, πολύ σωστη επενδυση

----------


## orion

> Οικονομικη επιβαρυνση επιπλέον ειχες για τα πουλια που μετεφερες Χρηστο?
> Επισης υπηρχε "πλαφον" απ την αεροπορικη για το ποσα πουλια θα εφερνες?
> 
> Υ.Γ/ Η κινηση σου δειχνει ζηλο και ορεξη, πολύ σωστη επενδυση


α) επιβάρυνση 80€
β) πλαφον 10 πουλια ανα επιβάτη... απλά εγώ το παζάρεψα λίγο και κατάφερα παραπάνω  :winky:  αντε και στα δικά σας...
γ) ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## orion

> Εμένα αυτό δεν μου το ζήτησαν ποτέ...
> 
> 
> Ο φίλος σου .....................Ο ΑΓΡΙΟΣ


τα δικά σου ούτε ψείρα δε τα πιάνει χαχαχαχα, άσε που για να σου το ζητήσουν θα πρέπει να τα φέρεις πρωτα  :Anim 45:

----------


## lee

σε τη τιμες παιξανε τα πουλια να δουμε τη μπορουμε να κανουμε και συλλογικα τη νεα χρονια πρωτα ο θεος!

----------


## orion

Οι τιμές κυμαίνονται ανάλογα τον εκτροφέα, το μαγαζί, και το κάθε πουλί. Υπήρχαν πουλια με 50ε αλλά και πουλια με 150ε πρωταθλητές κλπ εξαρτάται... 
Η κίνηση *συλλογική* ήταν πάντως!

----------


## kostas13

το βιντεο δεν περνει σχολια ηταν πολυ καλο κ αξιζε που το εκανες τωρα το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να βγαλεις καλους απογονους

----------


## lee

> Οι τιμές κυμαίνονται ανάλογα τον εκτροφέα, το μαγαζί, και το κάθε πουλί. Υπήρχαν πουλια με 50ε αλλά και πουλια με 150ε πρωταθλητές κλπ εξαρτάται... 
> Η κίνηση *συλλογική* ήταν πάντως!



 ομαδικη ΝΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ φιλε μου 
καλη συνεχεια στους στοχους σας θα τα πουμε και στον αγωνα απο κοντα αυτα!

----------


## orion

> ομαδικη ΝΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ φιλε μου 
> καλη συνεχεια στους στοχους σας θα τα πουμε και στον αγωνα απο κοντα αυτα!


εξαρτάται από ποια πλευρά το βλέπεις  :winky: 
καλή επιτυχία φίλος!!!

----------


## panos70

Χρηστο κανενα βιντεακι με τα νεα πουλια ποτε θα εχουμε;

----------


## panos70

ο σκοπος ειναι να τον αποζημιωσουν τα πουλια που πηρε για τα οποια εκανε και το ταξιδι ,δεν χρειαζεται να σηκωνετε καπνο παιδια ,ολοι για την αναβαθμιση του  τιμπραντο ενδιαφερομαστε και προσπαθουμε

----------


## orion

δεν προλαβαίνω να τα γράψω σε βίντεο όυτε αυτά ουτε τα δικά μου γιατί νυχτώνει νωρίς... ίσως τώρα στις γιορτές βρω λίγο χρόνο  :winky:

----------


## manos 9

Χρηστο ειλικρινα μπραβο σου που πηγες και πηρες πολλα εφοδια για το μελλον ειλικρινα σε χαιρομαι.
ολα για το καλο τον timbrado μας που τοσω αγαπαμε.

----------

